# north American pellets??



## woodsman23 (Mar 16, 2011)

never heard of them but Lowe's here has them for 3.79 a bag 180 a ton without the 10% coupon ,mmmm i need to restock for next year.. mmm 59 bucks to deliver...4 tons

Anyone use these??? are they any good.. inquiring minds want to know...........

Jim


----------



## Wachusett (Mar 16, 2011)

They are re-bagged Currans pellets, heat was just ok, but made a little more ash. Pellets smelled like urethane.
Search some recent threads for more info, has been discussed recently.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 17, 2011)

Same pellet as the Curran blend, This is just the bigbox rebagged version. Dealers get the curran bag and to keep the piece bigbox get the North American. Googled the address on the bag and it takes you to currans mill! 

Just went in the stove and review will be posted on woodpelletreviews


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 17, 2011)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> never heard of them but Lowe's here has them for 3.79 a bag 180 a ton without the 10% coupon ,mmmm i need to restock for next year.. mmm 59 bucks to deliver...4 tons
> 
> Anyone use these??? are they any good.. inquiring minds want to know...........
> 
> Jim



That's a much better price than our Lowe's here!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this brand but I would try a bag or 2 first before you buy a large quantity. Even the same brand can burn differently from different batches. Make sure there are not a lot of "fines" or dust in the bags, which can cause auger jams.


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried a couple bags this weekend and while they have a distinct small to them they have little to no dust and very little fines. They were 3.54 a bag at lowes. They seem to burn well and put out above avgergae heat. Not the best but then again not the worse.. I think i may get 4 tons delivered before the price goes up and up...


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 21, 2011)

About the same as I got for results. Waxy smell, Little to no fines and not much dust. Heat was fair and the ash had high volume but was actually under 0.5% by weight. Burn length was pretty long at 25hrs. 24min. Decent if you can score them cheap! But because they lack the high heat I'd say shoulder pellet for me. 

http://woodpelletreviews.com/Takeman-Reviews/North-American.html


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with you J but at 186 a ton i'mm gonna do it...


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 21, 2011)

woodsman23, If you got some room with the top end of the stove you should be fine. Turn it up!


----------



## turbotech (Mar 22, 2011)

Why are they 3.54/bag, but 186 per ton?


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 22, 2011)

turbotech said:
			
		

> Why are they 3.54/bag, but 186 per ton?



had 10% off


----------



## turbotech (Mar 22, 2011)

10% off which price. The math doesn't add up. 
50 x 3.54 = 177 if you bought by the bag.
If they were 10% off of 186 then it would be 186 x .9 = $167 or 3.35/bag.
Just trying to figure out where the mistake is.


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 22, 2011)

turbotech said:
			
		

> 10% off which price. The math doesn't add up.
> 50 x 3.54 = 177 if you bought by the bag.
> If they were 10% off of 186 then it would be 186 x .9 = $167 or 3.35/bag.
> Just trying to figure out where the mistake is.



They were 3.34 a bag, i hope this makes you happy my friend...


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 22, 2011)

turbotech said:
			
		

> 10% off which price. The math doesn't add up.
> 50 x 3.54 = 177 if you bought by the bag.
> If they were 10% off of 186 then it would be 186 x .9 = $167 or 3.35/bag.
> Just trying to figure out where the mistake is.



They were 3.34 a bag, i hope this makes you happy my friend...


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 22, 2011)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> They were 3.34 a bag, ...



Holy crap you stole em! :cheese:


----------



## turbotech (Mar 22, 2011)

That is a score!


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah but i only got 15 bags for now so i could try them. I have another 10% off at Lowe's and ordered 3 tons for delivery by Lowe's next week. So it will be 167 a ton plus 69 bucks to deliver. I liked the pellets but not the smell,,,, what the hell is that smell???? but i figure i'm burning pellets not roses and they burn well, no dust and little fines... the smell i can live with...


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 22, 2011)

IMHO, The smell isn't from the fiber! Its from a binder as all the Curran pellets have the same smell. What it is? IJDK!


----------



## pelletizer (Mar 22, 2011)

Ya, they do have a funny smell is it a natural binder?


----------



## flamegrabber (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey Jay!

I got ripped off!  Yesterday I bought 10 bags of these pellets for $5.97.  I have 2 unopened tons of Barefoots in the garage and want to keep them sealed up till next season, switched to buying cheaper ones at HD and Lowe's since mid-January.  I figured I'd take advantage of the current low prices so I've kept the more expensive super premium Barefoots in storage.

HD in this area is out for the season and we're in for another un-expected cold blast till mid-April, so says the weather, so I wanted to top off what I'm burning now ( cheap ones ) to get us into mid-April when I'll stop burning pellets till next season.

I called the store and asked about the price differential, $3.54 vs. $5.97, in the same region, and why?, and they told me Lowe's bases price on demand, not on their cost, when Lowe's Corporate pays the same price across the board for them!  WTF!

Pissed me off!  I sent Lowe's Corporate this email:

"Hello,Yesterday I purchased 10, 40lb bags of North American brand wood pellets at the Lowe's store on Andover street in Danvers, Ma., to burn in my pellet stove. They cost $5.97 per bag.  Today I discovered the same pellets in other Lowe's stores in nearby states, NY, CT, etc., cost $3.54.  I called the Danvers store and asked why, and they told me that Lowe's bases the price on demand, not on cost.  Do you think that's fair?  At almost double the cost it looks a lot like price gouging to me.  Not fair.  From now on I'll be buying my wood pellets else where."

end of message.

It's not a lot of money in my case, 20 bucks, but still pisses me off.  Sounds like gouging to me.

Cold winter huh?  Sure glad we have this Omega!

Dave




			
				j-takeman said:
			
		

> IMHO, The smell isn't from the fiber! Its from a binder as all the Curran pellets have the same smell. What it is? IJDK!


----------

